# I Could Eat Like A Horse....



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 5, 2004)

WOW! I cant belive we have so MANY folks on here that have pets!!!   
I started thinking... I like to feed my cats something special every once in a while. Tonight I broke open a can of tuna. (its their favorite!!    )
 Does your pet have a favorite food??
 Do you have them on a special diet?
 Do you ever whip up something special for them?
 What do you feed them on a regular basis?
 Do you have any cool recipes for your cat or dog? 

I would love to know! And it would be GREAT if you had a recipe or 2 you could share. I know my cats would love to try them!   
.
I bet our furry little guys will appreciate it!


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 5, 2004)

My cats don't care much for beef but will kill for chicken!

When we got our puppy, Duncan, they told us to be sure to feed him just this special puppy food they sold there, for at least a week.  The first thing we got in the house with him he found half an old hamburger and bag of fries my husband had accidentally left next to his chair.  Sheesh!  He does eat his puppy food, but he likes an occasional treat.  Usually it is a Milkbone, but sometimes it is a little piece of meat.

I did learn something about feeding tablescraps though.  You don't want to give your dogs too much fat, but the fat won't hurt cats.  It actually helps their coats.  

A lot of people give their cats milk as a treat, but this is actually not good for them.  Try cottage cheese instead.  

 Barbara


----------



## kyles (Apr 5, 2004)

Molly is a fuss pot. She eats biscuits (cat ones) of a morning and whiskas pouches of an evening, but the must be ones in gravy, not jelly. And she will only eat tuna and salmon, she doesn't like other fish. Except fried human fish, she will do that. And anything smoked, ham, bacon, smoked salmon, she loves all that.

She only likes milk after it's had cereal in it, I only giver milk once a month, if that. She loves yoghurt though.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 5, 2004)

I just read that cats like garlic. I never saw my cats go for it. KNow anything about that?
Also, I heard that dogs LOVE ground beef mixed with lots of instant rice, and a few soild dashes of salt. I also heard that it is GREAT for their stomach its upset. I wonder... price-wise it might be even LESS expensive than canned stuff if you made it in a large quantity. For good nutrition, you could have dry dog food in the morning and the beef/rice stuff at night.
Any opinion on this?


----------



## French fried (Apr 5, 2004)

My Kitty is on a diet, We just moved so we are keeping the cat inside so he dosent stray. Well he has gotten so big that I had to cut the wet food out of his diet, and he can only get a treat once a week, and he is on diet food, which he dosent seem to mind. Although some one mentioned to me that they have noticedcats put on a lot of weight when they are put in an envirment with a dog bigger than itself, so it dosent feel imtimidated, but who knows



 Fat cat from Nova Scotia


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 5, 2004)

Deadly Sushi,

When my mom's dog got old and couldn't eat dog food, the vet told her to feed her hamburger and rice (she cooked up regular rice, not instant).  It was easy to make, and Baby liked it.

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 5, 2004)

French Fried,

If you are planning on letting your cat out eventually, here is a tip someone told me.  I can't guarantee it works, but I've never had a cat disappear.      Rub a little butter on the pad of one of his paws.  When he licks the butter off he will get the scent of his new home and will be able to find his way home.  If you have lived there awhile, he really won't need this, but I always do this as soon as I move, in case the cat gets out sooner than I want her to.

 Barbara


----------



## French fried (Apr 5, 2004)

That`s a good idea if it works, It sounds reasonable enough, Although I am unsure if I am going to let the cat out again. That Kitty drove me crazy letting him in and out every minite on the minite.


My God mother had to feed her dog a mixture of egg, hamburger, and rice that dog ate that for at least 10 years, I think it originally had a stomach problem, but it was a healthy dog other than that.That food probably is better than any food that you could buy, but It is also a pain in the batotty


----------



## Dove (Apr 5, 2004)

Cooked rice is good for a dog if he goes potty and it is to runny..dirrearra..
My little Dove eats anything if it hits the floor and I move away from it..that means she can have it. She loves all raw vegetables except onions.Last night she ate raw calluflower and brocolli. :roll: 
Carrots raw act like dental floss but they do have sugar in them so son't overfeed.
Marge--------Dove


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 5, 2004)

My mom's dog Baby would eat anything my mom would eat, except lettuce.  Her favorite treat was gingersnaps.  And we had a cat that I think must have been starved when she was a baby.  She was so greedy that she would eat anything if she thought the other cats were going to get it.  I always said she would eat rocks if she thought they wanted it!

 Barbara


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Apr 5, 2004)

Our big dog, Hannah, is the world's leading canine muncher of baked goods. Cookies are her favorite (so much so that we can no longer spell it in front of her...she now understands what the letters mean) but she likes bread, biscuits, scoones, brownies ,cakes, pies, breads and crackers.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 6, 2004)

Bubba... do you serve tea or milk with the sweetes?    Scoones huh? You dog has EXCELLENT taste!!


----------



## JESS (Jun 1, 2004)

_  UM our yorkshire terrier uesd  to be really picky on food 
      then she had an opperation to remove some woman bits   
       And now she eats like a horse any thing  cake /ice cream /veg ect
       and before all she would eat was a well known brand  of dried food
        this we have changed to a *light dried food now as she is putting
         on weight *she even eats dog biscuits now never touched them 
          before  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!:  :!: 
                                   But shes happy so thats all that matters    _


----------



## luvs (Aug 31, 2004)

bean gets whiskas or meow mix, milk about 50 times a day, too. the only way he'll take water is from a 16-oz sour cream container in the tub. 
patches (hamster) gets mixed baby greens, extra-petite baby carrots, grape tomatoes from my dad's garden,  early-pick baby spinach, almonds or macadamias, brie on one of his carrots, and steak or chicken, plus water and nutriphase hamster food.
they aren't on special diets. my mom and dad's one cat refused to eat ANYTHING, literally, but instant mashed potatoes and milk. he had an upset stomach not long ago and so i boiled him some chicken each night, then saved the broth and pureed it with that and a little milk. and of course he had to have his kitty-comfort-food, his mashed potatoes.
bean's favorite food is definately baby food. he likes the gravy from canned cat food, but won't eat the other half of it. and little pieces of cheese, and he loves dannon la creme and blueberry yogurt.
i don't cook for them, my parents (still my cats, i grew up with them) just share with them and my dad gives pieces of meat to them when he's cooking.
now those guys eat the same food as bean, but they all have thier own favorites. ozzy LOVES milk and baloney, elmo goes nuts over shrimp and crab and lobster, esther loves steak, ellie loves chicken, fe loves crab, but po doesn't much care for snacks. he's always too busy breaking things to eat snacks.


----------



## crewsk (Aug 31, 2004)

My cats hate shrimp! But they love a can of tuna with scrambled eggs. They get this as a treat or when it is time for medicine.  I normally just feed then dry cat food. Our mama cat & her 3 kittens have gone through a 17lb. bag of cat food in about 2 weeks! I think they are getting help from the neighborhood kitties too! Our betta loves bloodworms & he gets a special color enhancing food every other day. We also have tadpoles, but I don't feed them. They are outside & nature takes great care of them. The tadpoles take care of the mosquito population for us. Well, I do give them bloodworms occasionally.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Aug 31, 2004)

My cat loves "smartfood" popcorn, shrimp and ice cream. Her regular food is cat chow, I've never given her anything else. Too much wet food {any kind} is bad for their teeth, as cats and dogs will get tarter build up on them causing them pain and eventual loss of teeth.


----------



## SeleneSue (Sep 2, 2004)

When our previous dog Sheila was arthritic and aging, I took it upon myself to make her "Dog Soup."  Broth from long-cooking nice cartiligenous knucklebones, some rice and herbs that I thought would be good for her.  The vet approved, cartilege builds cartilege as she said.

Nowadays I might add some seafood;  they get big money for "Glucosamine supplements" which are pretty much powdered green mussel shells.


----------



## middie (Sep 2, 2004)

all i know is my one cat (who thinks she's a dog) hates tuna.
but she loves mcdonald's french fries,
potato chips (pringles preferably) and yes even popcorn.


----------



## Psiguyy (Sep 2, 2004)

middie said:
			
		

> all i know is my one cat (who thinks she's a dog) hates tuna.
> but she loves mcdonald's french fries,
> potato chips (pringles preferably) and yes even popcorn.




The only human food my cat eats are green vegetables.  Chicken?  Nope.  Beef?  Nope.   Ice cream?  Well, that's the exception.  He'll lick a couple of times and stops.  

Raised this cat to eat only cat food.  Best decision I ever made.  I can eat dinner and he never begs.  I can leave food on the table and he never jumps up.  I can even leave chicken bones in the trash can and he doesn't touch it.  I bring home lettuce or celery and leave it on the table, the cat is right there digging through the sacks trying to get a bite.  

It's not like he doesn't have access to grass.  He does!  He has a special fenced in and fenced over area where he goes to play in the dirt and grass and poop.  

He's 10 years old and on his second year since Chronic Renal Failure was diagnosed.  He only eats the prescription KD food for CRF cats.  Blood tests come back with good results thus far.  

Take your pets to an AAHA certified animal hospital.  I'm certain my cat wouldn't be doing so well if I had taken my cat to a lesser hospital.  The AAHA vet had a diagnosis in less than an hour (blood and urine tests) and started to aggressively treat him right away.  He only spent 2 nights in the hospital and the improvement was remarkable.  He was back to his normal frisky self in a week.


----------



## luvs (Sep 4, 2004)

middie said:
			
		

> all i know is my one cat (who thinks she's a dog) hates tuna.
> but she loves mcdonald's french fries,
> potato chips (pringles preferably) and yes even popcorn.


my cat esther loves fries! they all love pork rinds, too.


----------



## Russell (Sep 4, 2004)

i have a fish. His favorite treat is fish food!!!!!!!!!


----------



## morgans4 (Sep 5, 2004)

I had a Keeshond once and she dearly loved raw potatoes. I kept the bag by the door leading from the kitchen to the garage. Whenever she went out she'd stop by for the biggest potato she could find to take with her. 
She ate anything... sauerkraut didn't set well with her stomach and I only gave her that once!  

When she got old the vet put her on a diet of lamb & rice which you could only get at the vet's office! $1.00 a small can. I never thought about hamburger and rice or I would have made her that myself. Instead I wrote Alpo and told them my dilemna... that you couldn't buy it in the store... and they now have come out with it. Too late for my dog, though, unfortunately.


----------



## Psiguyy (Sep 14, 2004)

luvs_food.  You need to get your cat onto drinking water.  I think your cat has strong instincts.  In the wild, cats don't eat at the watering hole.  Try placing water away from where your cat eats.  

My cat drinks water from bowls I have set on the bathroom vanity, on the washer, in the living room, great room, and out in his special screened in patio and yard.  He's always refused to drink any water in the kitchen where his food is.  

The extra bowls of water is part of his crf therapy.  Vet says cats are opportunistic water drinkers.  They'll drink water if it's convenient.  Otherwise, they'll stay thirsty and wait to drink until they are in the area of their water.  Since he drinks his water, I don't have to stick him with the needle to give him fluids from the bag.


----------



## middie (Sep 14, 2004)

did i also metion i can't eat chicken pork chops ribs roast or steak in peace???  nope cause not only is disney there (the one who thinks she's a dog) but so is my oyhter cat sheba and my dog rocky.    :roll: 
depending on what we're eating and if he's around i also have my son in front of me waiting to share lol.


----------



## Psiguyy (Sep 14, 2004)

middie said:
			
		

> did i also metion i can't eat chicken pork chops ribs roast or steak in peace???  nope cause not only is disney there (the one who thinks she's a dog) but so is my oyhter cat sheba and my dog rocky.    :roll:
> depending on what we're eating and if he's around i also have my son in front of me waiting to share lol.




Sounds like your pets and your son have you well trained.


----------



## middie (Sep 14, 2004)

yeah well i'm the softy. they all see right through me lmao


----------



## luvs (Sep 15, 2004)

Psiguyy said:
			
		

> luvs_food.  You need to get your cat onto drinking water.  I think your cat has strong instincts.
> 
> he drinks plenty water, he's just very finicky about WHERE he drinks it,
> he just gets his milk as an extra.


----------



## pancake (Sep 16, 2004)

middie said:
			
		

> all i know is my one cat (who thinks she's a dog) hates tuna.
> but she loves mcdonald's french fries,
> potato chips (pringles preferably) and yes even popcorn.



LOL ! How does your cat think she's a dog?? and how did you actually know that??


----------



## middie (Sep 16, 2004)

moon cause she plays fetch and when you come home she's waiting at the door for you. guess you'd have to see how she is... but believe me if she could bark she would!


----------



## crewsk (Sep 16, 2004)

I had a dog that thought she was human. She would jump up in a chair at the kitchen table & sit with her paws on the table while my mom was cooking.


----------



## pancake (Sep 16, 2004)

middie said:
			
		

> moon cause she plays fetch and when you come home she's waiting at the door for you. guess you'd have to see how she is... but believe me if she could bark she would!






			
				crewsk said:
			
		

> I had a dog that thought she was human. She would jump up in a chair at the kitchen table & sit with her paws on the table while my mom was cooking.




You guys are so funny!!!!!!


----------



## middie (Sep 16, 2004)

cresk my cousin had a pit bull that sat at the kitchen table and watch everybody playing cards. and he'd look at one person to the other while they were talking. he was so funny. in a way i guess he thought he was human too. even slept on the bed with his head next to mine on the pillow lol.


----------



## crewsk (Sep 17, 2004)

middie, that's the way my maltese was. She slept with her head on the pillow next to me too.


----------



## GaArt (Sep 21, 2004)

MY cat Sox's favorite treat is teriyki jerky. 
I can open a bag of it in another room while he is asleep and he comes running. 

He gets Purina Salmon and rice that's his favorite. But he won't hardly eat wet food. 
I also put The Missing Link on his food. 

He likes cheese and salami.   But he isn't fun to sleep with after the salami. 
 :roll:


----------



## wasabi (Sep 21, 2004)

"I also put The Missing Link on his food."


----------



## GaArt (Sep 21, 2004)

wasabi said:
			
		

> "I also put The Missing Link on his food."


It is a vitamin suppliment. With lots of stuff in it and his coat is beautiful. My mom started putting it on her 8 yr old cats food. (one brother and two sisters) and their coats are great.. they talk more and play more.


----------



## luvs (Sep 21, 2004)

georgeart, isn't it great the way that sort of thing perks them up? 
advantage flea medicine helps them, too. my one cat had a reaction, though!
my one kitty has to go to the vet tomorrow, sigh. he must have a bladder infection. poor guy is straining and straining but nothing is coming out.   it's so sad when the cats get sick; they don't understand why they are in pain or are feeling ucky, and it's not like you can explain it to them. okay, i'm getting tearful, i must go pet him now. poor guy.


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 21, 2004)

luvs_food, I hope that your kitty feels better.  My dog, Skidder, eats raw veggies.  His favorites are: bellpepper, carrots, cauliflower, and spinach.  He also likes bananas.   Other than that I just feed him IAMS dry dog food and pedigree canned dog food.  He gets a small bowl of milk every morning.  When he is at my parents home gets one small scoop of vanilla ice cream.   

SC


----------



## luvs (Sep 21, 2004)

thanks, sierracook.   he's trying to hide from his pain right now, i think. i found him behind the couch and he doesn't usually go behind there. i cannot WAIT until we can get him to the cat doctor.


----------



## Psiguyy (Sep 22, 2004)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> georgeart, isn't it great the way that sort of thing perks them up?
> advantage flea medicine helps them, too. my one cat had a reaction, though!
> my one kitty has to go to the vet tomorrow, sigh. he must have a bladder infection. poor guy is straining and straining but nothing is coming out.   it's so sad when the cats get sick; they don't understand why they are in pain or are feeling ucky, and it's not like you can explain it to them. okay, i'm getting tearful, i must go pet him now. poor guy.



Bet your vet will put your cat on CD food.  

How long has your cat been suffering?  Couldn't your vet take him in sooner?  My cat's vet will always see my cat immediately if he's ill.  They don't make him wait for an appointment.  If there's a problem, they want to see him yesterday.


----------



## Psiguyy (Sep 22, 2004)

crewsk said:
			
		

> middie, that's the way my maltese was. She slept with her head on the pillow next to me too.



I'm jealous of all of you who's cats sleep with you.  My cat refuses to lay down and sleep.  He pretty much bounces off the walls and keeps me awake.  He's been banned from my bedroom since he was a kitten.  Every few months, I let him in to see if he'll sleep, but no joy.  He hasn't changed.  

Seems prefectly fine, sleeping in the recliner or wherever else he wants to, so long as he's not in my room keeping me awake.


----------



## middie (Sep 22, 2004)

oh my cats don't sleep with me... they sleep ON me.
no it was my cousin's pit who slept with his head next 
to mine on the pillow. this was about 20 yrs ago.
man i miss that dog!!!


----------



## luvs (Sep 22, 2004)

Psiguyy said:
			
		

> luvs_food said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he just got sick last night. he has an appointment this afternoon. poor baby, but now he seems his usual self. he's still going to the vet, though, can't take any chances with these guys. BTW, he's been on a special food before because of a UTI, so they may well put him on it again. he did tinkle this morning, so hopefully he's doing better.
about the post with cats laying on you, oh, mine kind of take turns. this month, several of them have been alternating. my one kitty (the sick one  ) 
lays right on my pillow. and my very old cat lays right on or next to me all of the time. my other kitty lays right on me, too. 
but the one is so crabby. she usually comes and 'accepts' some pettins, but gets angry because i THINK or something like that and she leaves the room.
gotta go get the cat carrier. oh, is he gonna be mad when he sees that carrier...


----------



## middie (Sep 22, 2004)

awww poor kitty kitty


----------



## Psiguyy (Sep 22, 2004)

How's your cat?  

What did the vet say?


----------



## luvs (Sep 22, 2004)

he's on valium and some sort of antibiotic, and i thoght of you psiguyy, cause they did put him on the food that you were speaking of. c/f? is that it? it is a UTI.
so he's loopy and will probably pee all over the place like he did when they had him on valium before cause it makes him so out of it, but that's okay, as long as he's all right. 
  
thanks for asking!
i went and checked; it's c/d, oops. the antibiotic is clavimox. ugghhhh, they hate when they need to take medicine. he's one of the sweetest, most lovable and gentle cats you could know, but when it comes to trying to give him medication, he's a fighter!


----------



## Psiguyy (Sep 23, 2004)

That's good news.  At least they have an idea of what's wrong.  Hopefully his new diet and medications will take care of the problems.


----------



## luvs (Sep 23, 2004)

Psiguyy said:
			
		

> That's good news.  At least they have an idea of what's wrong.  Hopefully his new diet and medications will take care of the problems.



thanks on his behalf. my Mom and i had to wrap him in a towel- (tip for cat owners, wrap fluffkins in a towel when you're giving them meds and it's a lot easier to get thier medicine into them!!!)- and she made me give him his antibiotic, then when we tried to give him his sedative, he kept spitting it out. so we had to get my Dad to give it to him, but finally ended up putting the pieces he spit out on his food.


----------



## Psiguyy (Sep 23, 2004)

Ask the vet for someting called a "Piller."  It's shaped like a long thin syringe with a rubber tip on the end that holds the pill.  

So long as you can get the pill to the back of the tongue, the cat will swallow it.  The other way is to hide it in the cat's food.  There are soft cat treats that are moist and soft enough to form around the pill.  You may have to cut the pill into smalle bits.  Ask the vet if it's okay to cut up the pill and hide it in the treats.


----------



## luvs (Sep 23, 2004)

thanks, psi! we definately need something like that; in fact, i'm gonna call my mom's phone and and ask her to see if the vet carries that 'piller' cause he is NOT happy about taking in this medication.
he's still just sleeping away, think i'm gonna put my one cat next to him to try and help make him better.


----------



## chez suz (Sep 24, 2004)

Luvs-Food ...

I wrap my kitties pills in cheese or ham...they think its a treat..they come running and jumping up...so I give it to both..one w/pill and one without. 
Their favorite treat however is called Live a Littles they are whole chicken treats made by a natural pet co. called Halo.  They are a bit costly and my husband thinks Im out of my mind but the kittens cry when they see me get out the bottle...you can even break the cubes up and sprinkle on food..amazing how they will start eating what moments before they snubbed.
As far as I'm concerned there is very little I wouldn't do for Pyewacket and Mystique...they keep me smiling and continue to bring lots of laughs and joy into our home..they will meet and greet you at the door...and then will entertain you...you too would have to love them!!


----------



## GaArt (Oct 2, 2004)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> Psiguyy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry about your kitty.   It's hard when your pets are sick cause they are so dependent on you. I somehow feel that my kittie's allergies are my fault. ya know.


----------



## GaArt (Oct 2, 2004)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> he's on valium and some sort of antibiotic, and i thoght of you psiguyy, cause they did put him on the food that you were speaking of. c/f? is that it? it is a UTI.
> so he's loopy and will probably pee all over the place like he did when they had him on valium before cause it makes him so out of it, but that's okay, as long as he's all right.
> 
> thanks for asking!
> i went and checked; it's c/d, oops. the antibiotic is clavimox. ugghhhh, they hate when they need to take medicine. he's one of the sweetest, most lovable and gentle cats you could know, but when it comes to trying to give him medication, he's a fighter!


Sox has been on Clavimox and some other kind of antibiotic.. but usually the only thing that helps himi is a steriod shot. 
I am going to ask about prednesone (sp?) next time we go to the VET


----------



## luvs (Oct 2, 2004)

thanks for the kind words!.
so, to update,  my kitty is off of the clavimox now, we just finished giving it to him, and is his old happy self.   
and about the putting pills in cheese, chef suz, i appreciate the advice. but my cats usually just gnaw off the cheese and spit out the pill, lol. we gave up on that one. ham might work, though! we'll have to try that one out.

and georgeart, about the guilt-when-kitty-gets-sick thing, i know what you mean. it makes you so sad that you can't help them understand WHY they're sick and all.


----------

